# can i sell my meat goats to proscesing plant



## windyhillfarm (Dec 8, 2016)

I go thru lots and lots of boar and kiko goats and really need to find a market for them instead of sending them to a auction where I get half what I would if I would sell them directly to a slaughter house! does anyone have any idea how to get in touch with places like this? I gererally sell cose to 100 goat a month and I'm in GA


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Just look on the Internet and call them.


----------



## windyhillfarm (Dec 8, 2016)

I looked all over the internet four hours and the only place I could find was halal foods in Wisconsin


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

GA Dept. of Ag list from 2009: http://www.nichemeatprocessing.org/...culture-Directory-of-Licensed-Meat-Plants.pdf

Some processors buy in, some just offer custom slaughter. You'll have to call & ask around.

Where did you hear you will get twice as much from a processor as an auction? I'm not sure that will necessarily be true.

If the livestock auctions near you release monthly results (or sometimes the Dept. of Ag. offers auction price history), it is good to review the last 3 years and see where the price spikes are in the year and target those.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All good advice.


----------

